# Spring Snow & Blues & Ross Geese!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Get lot's of people wondering if Spring birds make good mounts? The answer is yes! No pin feathers to worry about, which is a welcome relief from Fall birds. A couple of things to look for on your birds. Check to make sure the primarys(wing tips) are in good shape. They will no doubt be a little worn down from the flight down south and back. As long as they are not to bad...You should be good to go! 
Try to keep your birds out of the mud! Tall order I know in the Spring! Don't worry about Blood. We can usually can get that out...It's the soaked in dirt that is a MO FO!
Ross Geese make great mounters in the Spring. They seem to be much more abundant than in the fall and really mount up nice!


----------

